# مروحية شينوك



## الطارق سفيان (4 يونيو 2007)

مخطط مروحية شينوك






طائرة الهليكوبتر شينوك هي طائرة نقل ذات محركين تتكون من مروحيتين، بكل منهما ثلاث ريشات، الأولى في الأمام والثانية في الخلف. 
وبإمكان الطائرة نقل 54 جنديا وحمل 11.340 طن من الحمولة، وهو ما يتجاوز وزنها خالية، وقد تحمل هذه الحمولة بداخلها أو معلقة تحتها. 
وطاقمها المعتاد مكون من اثنين من الطيارين، أو من طيار وملاح، واثنين مسؤولين عن أعمال التحميل. 
ويستخدم الجيش الأمريكي والقوات الجوية الملكية البريطانية وجيوش أخرى، هذه الطائرة في نقل الجنود والمدافع والذخيرة والوقود والإمدادات الأخرى التي تتطلبها المعارك. 
ويوجد بداخل الطائرة مكان لسيارتين لاندروفر. 
وتقوم الطائرة بمهام أخرى من بينها إجلاء المصابين والبحث والإنقاذ، وأعمال أخرى مثل الإنقاذ في حالات الكوارث، وفي مهام مكافحة الحرائق. 
وقد تسلم الجيش الأمريكي أول دفعة من مروحيات شينوك عام 1962، وتقول شركة بوينج التي أنتجت هذه الطائرة إنها قد صنعت ثمانمائة طائرة من هذا الطراز حتى الآن. 
ويمتلك سلاح الجو الملكي البريطاني أربعين طائرة من هذا الطراز، وهو أكبر أسطول من هذه المروحيات خارج الولايات المتحدة. 
التسليح 
المروحية شينوك مزودة بنظام ملاحي يعمل على الأقمار الصناعية، ونظام آلي للهبوط. 
كما أنها مزودة بأنظمة دفاعية تحذر من الصواريخ التي تقترب منها، كما أنها تستطيع إطلاق أهداف تمويهية لتشتيت هذه الصواريخ. 
كما يمكن تزويد المروحية شينوك بمدفعين رشاشين من طراز إم 134 الذي يطلق ست طلقات في الدفقة الواحدة، ومن طراز إم 60. 
كما توجد أيضا نسخة أكثر تطورا من هذا الطراز تابعة للعمليات الخاصة بالجيش الأمريكي، مزودة بقدرات على الاستطلاع المبكر، وآلات التصوير بالأشعة تحت الحمراء، وأجهزة لتتبع التضاريس، ورادار للتفادي، وخزانات للوقود تسمح لها بالطيران لساعات أكثر، كما أن لها القدرة على التزود بالوقود في الجو. 
ومن المتوقع أن تتم التجديدات على المروحية شينوك بحلول عام 2030. 
المروحية شينوك 
الطاقم: أربعة 
السرعة القصوى: 185 ميل في الساعة، (298 كيلومتر في الساعة) 
الطول: 51 قدم، (15.5 متر) 
طول ريشة المروحة: 60 قدم، (18.3 متر) 
الوزن الأقصى بالحمولة: 22.680 طن 
المدى: حوالي 300 ميل


----------



## TURBOFAN (5 يونيو 2007)

الطياره الشنوك طياره جباره فعلا
ويكفي القول ان الجيش المصري كان ممثلا عن شركة بوينج الامريكيه وطار بالطائره من مصر الى الامارات
والاطائره الشنوك تطير على ارتفاع 9000 قدم
وتستطيع الشنوك ان تحمل في باطنها مدرعه
وبارك الله في كاتب الموضوع


----------



## fullbank (5 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mustafatel (12 يونيو 2012)

Thanks​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
الطائرة تحفة في مجال الطيران والميكانيكا
بها أنظمة ميكانيكية معقدة
وتوجد الطائرة بالجيش المصري
في مطار الفيوم
ودخلت هذا المطار ورأيت هذة الطائرة
التي ساهمت في حرب اكتوبر 1973


----------

